# Iwc Or Not?



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, I bought this many years ago as a silver open faced pocket watch.










The case and inner case hallmarks are for London 1880.



















The silversmith is "C,W," possibly Charles Wootton

The case and inner case are both numbered "1564"

It is the movement or what is engraved on it that leads to the question of the topic title.










I have tried to do some research on this. The movement number "28865" for IWC dates to circa 1886-90. The company name is in copperplate as "International Watch Co". The case number, for IWC, is 1880-1886. As I have noted the hallmark is for 1880,

So, would be very grateful for any advice or opinions on this watch. Is there any connection to IWC, was there any other company using this branding or is it simply a marriage to replace a damaged part of a pocket watch? Although I can not dismantle the movement for other clues its outward appearance doesn't seem to have the right quality.

Thanks for any thoughts.

Regards

David


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like the "Seeland"-calibre from IWC. It is IWC.

Andreas


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

international watch one set of serial numbers that go from 1875 to 1883 and a new one that started in 1884.

old date serial #

1875 - 7,000

1877 - 25,000

1879 - 50,000

1881 - 80,000

1883 -100,000

your watch probably falls into this group


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks to you both for posting information.

Knowing the calibre name as well as the dating of the movement serial number is a great help.

I did some research this evening and found references to the "Seeland" calibres although that was intermixed with mentions of "Boston" calibres. As before there seems to be varying opinion on what is recognised as being an IWC in the early evolving years of the company.

I have at least though something more to work with to find out more. Its also special to own what seems to be an early IWC watch.

Thank you both again for your posts.

Regards

David


----------

